# Cuff to cuff sweater K free



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2594.pdf


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great jacket! Thank you for the link.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, I like this one


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Really nice jacket...Thanks!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have knit this sweater. I used Jiffy Yarn. Turned out too large so my daughter now has it. Easy pattern to follow.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

This looks easy and nice.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I have made this a couple of times now and found it a lovely knit. I have made it in different yarn weights and found it easy to change; just knit a swatch and be careful to knit the correct size. Easy!


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Many thanks, and thanks for the comments.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Like this, thank you for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

I hvae this pattern in my files to knit up this winter. I love it. Glad to hear it's easy!


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for this share! I was looking for an easy pattern to knit for all my grand kid and this one looks like it will be easily adaptable for all the sizes and adding to the sleeves for longer lengths!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have made this patterns 5 times for different people and they all love it. It works up beautiful with the Treasure yarn they suggest.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Good Morning,
I have never knit a sweator before, only Vests. But
after seeing your pattern and I printed it, I will knit it.
Thank you so much for sharing with us.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Good Morning,
I have never knit a sweator before, only Vests. But
after seeing your pattern and I printed it, I will knit it.
Thank you so much for sharing with us.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Love that pattern. A lot of people in my weekly knitting class have made that sweater style and I keep forgetting about making one.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

I made one for my daughter using the RH Bouquet Unforgettable yarn in the Tidal color. Beautiful! And yes, so easy to make. I wish there were more cuff to cuff patterns.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

This is for me, after I finish all the Christmas gifts


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I knitted this sweater- WARNING!

No matter what size you choose - the short sleeves come out too huge, like elephant ears! Very Very wide and large.

The Red heart yarn I did use was wonderful.

No more sweaters for me!

Fisherwoman


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I made this sweater for my great niece and it came out great. She loves it.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Love, love, love this. Thank you, I'm going to make it!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I knitted this sweater- WARNING!
> 
> No matter what size you choose - the short sleeves come out too huge, like elephant ears! Very Very wide and large.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words of advice!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like a simple pattern that would be super easy to adapt.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I wanted this style for some variated yarn as I don't like stripes going horizontally across my body.


----------

